# Recent Dividends for ASX200/300 ETFs



## Flarierza (18 July 2020)

Hello,

I am new to investing and recently bought some ASX ETFs.

I noticed the recent dividend received was different for ASX ETFs like A200, IOZ and VAS.

I assumed that the dividend would have been very similar, but it turned out quite different.

Does anyone know the reason for this?

For example:
A200 paid 57.4114c at approx $100.0 per share.
IOZ paid 8.996c at approx $24.6 per share.
VAS paid 20.602c at approx $76.5 per share.


----------



## Sharkman (19 July 2020)

i don't invest in any of these ETFs (only international ones) but a possible factor here would be different dividend accrual periods, you have to add up the total dividends over the last 12 months to compare yields effectively, if you did that you should find they are around about the same (there may still be small diffs as the 12 month rolling divs will also be affected by differing accrual periods, but should be less pronounced).

obviously this year it's a bit different as the big bank divs have fallen off a cliff, but as a hypothetical example using last year's figures, if one fund set their Q2 cutoff at Jun 20, one at Jun 30 and one at Jul 15, the first would've missed all 3 of the big bank divs (excluding CBA as their reporting cycle is feb/aug), the second would've only captured WBC, and the third would've captured all 3.


----------

